# Compressus / Rhombeus ? Id Please



## Slinx (Dec 28, 2010)

Please can someone try and ID this Piranha for me, it was labelled as "Compressus"? maybe a Rhom? *confused*


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

S.Compressus


----------



## Slinx (Dec 28, 2010)

Maybe its a bit small but i thought compressus had spots all over the body ?
Guess it will be dificult to ID until older


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Its pattern is bars. Rhom would be spots.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Its pattern is bars. Rhom would be spots.


Johnny is correct. Can you get a better side shot?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

My guess is compressus


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Barring pattern suggest Compressus. Is the snout pointy?


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Comp. is my guess , wait till he grows up and you should tell then


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

comp


----------



## Slinx (Dec 28, 2010)

Excellent stuff guys, it does have a really pointy snout so im sure now its correct


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

If the barring pattern didn't reached below the lateral line I would say that it could be an altuvei but it looks like there's some spotting in that region so I'd definitely say compressus, 100% not a rhom.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

S.Compressus 
good lookin p too


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

piranha-freak101 said:


> S.Compressus
> good lookin p too


They grow up so fast


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Comp. nice looking one too


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> S.Compressus
> good lookin p too


They grow up so fast








[/quote]


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

compressus. Has the elongated spot's that go vertical and has the small grouping spot's below the lateral line.


----------

